# Reminder: This is not a dating service



## Travis Bickle Uber (Dec 30, 2016)

Just a friendly reminder that just because a female PAX is in your car doesn't mean she wants you to hit on her. Don't be a creep.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/women...lyft-drivers-want-answersnot-a-dollar5-credit


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I thought this was going to a thread about all the boys hitting on @Direwolfismyspiritanimal in the other thread.


----------



## Spresko (Jul 31, 2018)

As a guy, even when I'm single I kept it professional all the way.
I remember cases where girls seemed interested, especially one that was asking me a lot of personal questions.
Even about dating and dating apps.
Probably the only girl I'm sorry I didn't go for. But what's meant to be is meant to be.


----------



## Travis Bickle Uber (Dec 30, 2016)

Spresko said:


> As a guy, even when I'm single I kept it professional all the way.
> I remember cases where girls seemed interested, especially one that was asking me a lot of personal questions.
> Even about dating and dating apps.
> Probably the only girl I'm sorry I didn't go for. But what's meant to be is meant to be.


I operated the same way. There were some rides when I was positive they were essentially asking me to ask them out. But in some of those cases I'd notice a wedding ring on. I know it can be hard for us guys to understand but sometimes a woman just wants to be friendly and have a fun conversation with a man without wanting to sleep with us.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

people are so pathetically desperate these days. what the hell is going on? It's like there's something in the water.


----------



## Varg666 (Sep 7, 2017)

if I learned anything from dating in seattle, you're never 100% sure shes interested in you. you could be balls deep in her and never hear from her again


----------



## Spresko (Jul 31, 2018)

Varg666 said:


> if I learned anything from dating in seattle, you're never 100% sure shes interested in you. you could be balls deep in her and never hear from her again


I learned that last month ahahahah. There was a video about how to be sure if a girl likes you. At the end they said even if she sleeps with you , maybe she is just nice and is from Canada.


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

Spresko said:


> I learned that last month ahahahah. There was a video about how to be sure if a girl likes you. At the end they said even if she sleeps with you , maybe she is just nice and is from Canada.


Ha. You guys both win


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

Travis Bickle Uber said:


> Just a friendly reminder that just because a female PAX is in your car doesn't mean she wants you to hit on her. Don't be a creep.
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/women...lyft-drivers-want-answersnot-a-dollar5-credit


I once picked up a PAX three years ago that was thinking of starting a dating service where you would turn on the app, select your date, and go from there.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DexNex said:


> I thought this was going to a thread about all the boys hitting on @Direwolfismyspiritanimal in the other thread.


Is she still interviewing?


----------



## Travis Bickle Uber (Dec 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Is she still interviewing?


Yes but sorry you don't meet the size requirement


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

All I want from them is their money ?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

MoneyMitch said:


> I once picked up a PAX three years ago that was thinking of starting a dating service where you would turn on the app, select your date, and go from there.


Sounds like Uber prostitution to me.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Travis Bickle Uber said:


> Just a friendly reminder that just because a female PAX is in your car doesn't mean she wants you to hit on her. Don't be a creep.
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/women...lyft-drivers-want-answersnot-a-dollar5-credit


Jokes on you I hit on all pax male or female


----------



## USMCX (Jul 13, 2015)

Just drive an old car, have a dashcam, get a Dad-bod, and no one will ever bother you again.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Um, k. I've never hit on a female pax but they're always interested in me after a few drinks. I'm a married man it's annoying.

How about that? Double standards ?


----------



## Travis Bickle Uber (Dec 30, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Um, k. I've never hit on a female pax but they're always interested in me after a few drinks. I'm a married man it's annoying.
> 
> How about that? Double standards ?


They aren't interested in you. They're being nice. There's a difference.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Travis Bickle Uber said:


> They aren't interested in you. They're being nice. There's a difference.


Asking if I want to join them for drinks and staring at me when I am just driving? Um yeah.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

After getting harassed and stalked by a driver Uber felt that 5 bucks should cover the damages. I wonder did they throw it on the ground at her like Sony did in "The Godfather"?


----------



## Travis Bickle Uber (Dec 30, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Asking if I want to join them for drinks and staring at me when I am just driving? Um yeah.


Trust me Benji. That isn't the same thing.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Travis Bickle Uber said:


> Trust me Benji. That isn't the same thing.


Oh I forgot, you were there ?

Point is that there is a double standard. Women can hit on men just the same, but it's usually "that guy was creepy"


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

MoneyMitch said:


> I once picked up a PAX three years ago that was thinking of starting a dating service where you would turn on the app, select your date, and go from there.


Sounds like the beginning part of Logan's Run..


----------



## Spresko (Jul 31, 2018)

Travis Bickle Uber said:


> Trust me Benji. That isn't the same thing.


Like we said earlier, even if they sleep with you it doesn't mean they are interested.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Spresko said:


> Like we said earlier, even if they sleep with you it doesn't mean they are interested.


So how is it different for a guy to ogle a woman and ask them inside somewhere during what is supposed to be a customer relationship versus a woman doing the same exact thing?

It isn't different and I'm in that position often where I drive. I don't feel comfortable when it happens. It's a double standard, people. They do exist. Women are just as capable of sexual harassment and being creepy.

Getting ready to go driving, feel free to tell me that I'm wrong for having an opinion based on personal experience - both while driving Uber and elsewhere.


----------



## Travis Bickle Uber (Dec 30, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Oh I forgot, you were there ?
> 
> Point is that there is a double standard. Women can hit on men just the same, but it's usually "that guy was creepy"


When men are sexually assaulted by women at the same rate women are currently being assaulted by men then you can talk about it being a double standard.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Travis Bickle Uber said:


> When men are sexually assaulted by women at the same rate women are currently being assaulted by men then you can talk about it being a double standard.


Men are significantly less likely to report sexual harassment, especially in the workplace, due to the stigma associated with it. I've witnessed it.

I was mainly talking about the double standard of a female pax making advances on a married male driver and that being acceptable, whereas the opposite is "creepy."

Anyway that's all.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Men are significantly less likely to report sexual harassment, especially in the workplace, due to the stigma associated with it. I've witnessed it.
> 
> I was mainly talking about the double standard of a female pax making advances on a married male driver and that being acceptable, whereas the opposite is "creepy."
> 
> Anyway that's all.


Kinda like when teacher/ student stuff happens. Man/girl bad. Woman/boy still bad, but intriguing.


----------



## Spresko (Jul 31, 2018)

Travis Bickle Uber said:


> When men are sexually assaulted by women at the same rate women are currently being assaulted by men then you can talk about it being a double standard.


You dont know what those rates are. Women are exploiting the law big time in nowa days.



Benjamin M said:


> Men are significantly less likely to report sexual harassment, especially in the workplace, due to the stigma associated with it. I've witnessed it.
> 
> I was mainly talking about the double standard of a female pax making advances on a married male driver and that being acceptable, whereas the opposite is "creepy."
> 
> Anyway that's all.


Exactly


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> Kinda like when teacher/ student stuff happens. Man/girl bad. Woman/boy still bad, but intriguing.


Exactly. South Park had a great episode about that.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Oh, come on now! What woman wouldn't want this?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Travis Bickle Uber said:


> Just a friendly reminder that just because a female PAX is in your car doesn't mean she wants you to hit on her. Don't be a creep.
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/women...lyft-drivers-want-answersnot-a-dollar5-credit


As if this is a new phenomena?
Like cabbies never did this!


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Travis Bickle Uber said:


> I operated the same way. There were some rides when I was positive they were essentially asking me to ask them out. But in some of those cases I'd notice a wedding ring on. I know it can be hard for us guys to understand but sometimes a woman just wants to be friendly and have a fun conversation with a man without wanting to sleep with us.


is that in the rule book? :laugh:


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Travis Bickle Uber said:


> Just a friendly reminder that just because a female PAX is in your car doesn't mean she wants you to hit on her. Don't be a creep.
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/women...lyft-drivers-want-answersnot-a-dollar5-credit


Thanks for the reminder. I'd forgotten all about that.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Oh please, Uber is Tinder in a car.
If you look like @Travis Bickle Uber it's harassment. :smiles:
If you look like Tom Hardy it's a compliment.

I've had female pax write their # on my palm, touch my shoulder, make eye contact, give me "business cards", etc...

Please... smh
If you're an uggo then know your place and recognize your uggo status.
Leave the ladies alone...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

VictorD said:


> Oh, come on now! What woman wouldn't want this?
> 
> View attachment 312734


As soon as she see's your outdated computer she will dump you.


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

I've had women invite me to have drinks at their destination. Off app = my life.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Travis Bickle Uber said:


> Just a friendly reminder that just because a female PAX is in your car doesn't mean she wants you to hit on her. Don't be a creep.
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/women...lyft-drivers-want-answersnot-a-dollar5-credit


How about if it's the other way around and you receive 20 marriage proposals in one long trip. Is it legal?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Oh I forgot, you were there ?
> 
> Point is that there is a double standard. Women can hit on men just the same, but it's usually "that guy was creepy"


I disagree. My son told me it was creepy when I hit on the cashier at the taco bell drive through ...


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Personally I see no problem asking an attractive pax if she, or he, wants to get together for drinks or a meal as long as you do politely and, if told no, drop it. I see no difference between that and asking a waitress or sales person the same question.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

What about the female pax who want to hit on uber drivers?


----------



## Travis Bickle Uber (Dec 30, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> Personally I see no problem asking an attractive pax if she, or he, wants to get together for drinks or a meal as long as you do politely and, if told no, drop it. I see no difference between that and asking a waitress or sales person the same question.


Did you ever think maybe just maybe women want to go to work or get from point A to point B without having to deal with men hitting on them or asking them out? Shocking concept I know!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I have had a few women hit on me while driving. I politely de-escalate where I can. If that does not work, I say firmly, "If the genders were reversed in this situation, how would this look?" That usually shuts it down (and gets me 1*).

I had to report one woman to LYFT for refusing to stop. I didn't boot her out of the car, nor did I ever feel in danger, but she was so far over the line (and the crazy part, her mother was on the ride with her...)

I've had gay men hit on me, but in both situations, the guys have tended to play it far more like comedy, so I wasn't 100% sure if they were flirting (they were) or just having fun (they also were).

I had a couple invite me up to their apartment after drinks after bringing them back home from a bar. I politely refused. Not sure if they were being friendly, or _FRIENDLY_ in that case.

I have had many, many riders give me their card/phone# to purchase pot (at a later date), and more than one ask me to join them getting high at the end of the ride. I politely take their cards or number, and then throw it in the garbage. I usually say I plan on driving more, so no drinks or cannabis for me tonight.

Be polite, friendly, and firm. Most people (the ones that are not creepy) will back down.

Let me be clear though. I drive mostly BAR hours and late nights, and still 98-99% of PAX are fine, some are more entitled than others, but still, nothing dangerous (even the drug dealers, strippers, and escorts I've driven in the GTA are pretty nice and chatty.) I get along with most people, simply by being professional, and being a good judge of character/situation/vibe at the beginning of the ride.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Travis Bickle Uber said:


> Yes but sorry you don't meet the size requirement


I want to hear that from her!!



FLKeys said:


> Sounds like Uber prostitution to me.


Dating is just prostitution with extra steps...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> So how is it different for a guy to ogle a woman and ask them inside somewhere during what is supposed to be a customer relationship versus a woman doing the same exact thing?
> 
> It isn't different and I'm in that position often where I drive. I don't feel comfortable when it happens. It's a double standard, people. They do exist. Women are just as capable of sexual harassment and being creepy.
> 
> Getting ready to go driving, feel free to tell me that I'm wrong for having an opinion based on personal experience - both while driving Uber and elsewhere. :smiles:


Yes, women can be just as creepy.

Let me ask you a few questions, though...

When walking to your car in a dark parking garage, do you put your keys between your fingers in your fist, or keep a hand on your pepper spray/knife/gun? What about when you see a woman walking, as well?

When you're in an elevator by yourself and the door goes to close, but is stopped from doing so by an unknown woman's hand so that she can get into the car before it takes off, do you tense up? Get a chill up your spine? Have the hairs on the back of your neck stand on end?

There's a quote by Margaret Atwood, author of The Handmaid's Tale:

"Men are afraid that women will laugh at them. Women are afraid that men will kill them."


----------



## Travis Bickle Uber (Dec 30, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Yes, women can be just as creepy.
> 
> Let me ask you a few questions, though...
> 
> ...


I am sorry this is the reality women face on a daily basis. Thank you for sharing I was trying to get across a similar message but know it won't be taken as seriously coming from a man.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Oh I forgot, you were there ?
> 
> Point is that there is a double standard. Women can hit on men just the same, but it's usually "that guy was creepy"


How ya doing Benji?:wink:?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

VictorD said:


> Oh, come on now! What woman wouldn't want this?
> 
> View attachment 312734


His goatee makes him completely unattractive to women.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> His goatee makes him completely unattractive to women.


He's probably pretty healthy. It looks like he drinks a lot of water.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> He's probably pretty healthy. It looks like he drinks a lot of water.


Yeah, and retains it!


----------



## UberingRobertMueller (Mar 23, 2019)

Ubering Robert Mueller agrees with Travis Bickele Uber, this is not a dating service!

Sometimes I do feel like a piece of meat. Everybody staring at me, asking me to come home or for drinks. Some even want to take a photo with me, some even laugh at me and tell me they want to show them to their parents or friends. 

What is wrong with me, do I look funny or something?


----------



## true228 (Sep 25, 2018)

In USA i had a lot of nice girls in the back, but i didnt look on them even shortly because i was afraid if they would think that its sexual harassment and stuff
Crazy world
In Russia its very different
i dont know how people **** here or how they find couple. Apps like tinder? :biggrin:

but when women pax touched me and offered sex its not sexual harassment here , its work only on one way :biggrin:


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Recently I just talk about CBD, THC, Sativa and Indica. Female pax love it? I read science behind it, do little extra reading whenever spare time opens up..... so far 100% of the pax love it ... talk little chemistry ?

Even dumb hots are interested in it .
Never ever ask any personal questions.


----------



## Ubermakesmewet (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've given 3,600 rides and never been hit on by either a male or a female pax. :frown:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> When walking to your car in a dark parking garage, do you put your keys between your fingers in your fist, or keep a hand on your pepper spray/knife/gun?


All of the above, yes. Okay I'll keep reading now...



SuzeCB said:


> When you're in an elevator by yourself and the door goes to close, but is stopped from doing so by an unknown woman's hand so that she can get into the car before it takes off, do you tense up? Get a chill up your spine? Have the hairs on the back of your neck stand on end?


Again, yes!

I was more talking about sexual harassment, not assault - that's not what this thread is about. And, just as men are less likely to report sexual harassment from women, they're even less likely to report assault.

I am awake late every night. I jump ten feet in the air sometimes when I encounter someone at the elevator at 3 in the morning, seemingly appearing from nowhere. I have a 9mm on my hip, knife underneath that, and OC spray on my belt. I am constantly aware of my surroundings because I don't want to get jumped in a parking lot around here at night.

So yeah.. Everything you outlined is in no way specific to women, it's more the area than anything else. Men can still be raped but we're more likely to just be shot or left bleeding out.



Lissetti said:


> How ya doing Benji?:wink:?


Um, doing just fine? Sarcasm? Edit - damn I'm tired. Back off I'm married! ?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I've given 3,600 rides and never been hit on by either a male or a female pax. :frown:


You obviously come across as professional ~ it's a good thing :smiles:


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I've given 3,600 rides and never been hit on by either a male or a female pax. :frown:


Its the famous Youtube Comment
step One - Be attractive
Step Two - Dont be Unattractive 
dont feel bad im right there with ya.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Asking if I want to join them for drinks and staring at me when I am just driving? Um yeah.


Actually, you are incredibly hot. You're making me seriously consider a major lifestyle choice change. ?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Actually, you are incredibly hot. You're making me seriously consider a major lifestyle choice change. ?


Female pax hitting on me I find annoying. Gay guys, I'm like hell yeah I'm hot! ? Weird dynamic there.

I'm assuming you're being sarcastic, that's fine. If not, if you could only see the beer belly. Uhoh what if you are into that.. Crap, I'm out! ?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> if you could only see the beer belly.


It's not a beer belly, it's a dad-bod :laugh:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I was a waiter for Large groups of women.

As in a banking convention at a large civic center.
A Table of 8 women can be Very Much HARRASSING.

BUT THEY TIP WELL TOO !


Benjamin M said:


> So how is it different for a guy to ogle a woman and ask them inside somewhere during what is supposed to be a customer relationship versus a woman doing the same exact thing?
> 
> It isn't different and I'm in that position often where I drive. I don't feel comfortable when it happens. It's a double standard, people. They do exist. Women are just as capable of sexual harassment and being creepy.
> 
> Getting ready to go driving, feel free to tell me that I'm wrong for having an opinion based on personal experience - both while driving Uber and elsewhere. :smiles:


F


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Something to add here...
Some people think anyone is hitting on them ~ for example, "So what kind of mileage do you get in this Prius?" 
:smiles:°°°Omg he likes me! 
Versus
"Would you like to come and have a drink with me, mmm?" 
"Gosh no thanks, I'm really not thirsty right now." 
:smiles:°°°how polite! People are so sweet these days really.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uber is my “true love” why hit on women when Uber gives you all you need?


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

I get hit on more often than not, I have had a couple of head rubs, shoulders touches, arm strokes, compliments, you name it. 

As well as the invitation to do unspeakable things. 

I have been invited out to hang by both genders. I had a chic once say she lost something in my car just to call me and ask me out. 

Do I complain naw, I do see how it can be annoying. 

It sucks that they lady in the article too a LINE and the person got out of line.

There are some creepers out there for sure


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> All of the above, yes. Okay I'll keep reading now...
> 
> 
> Again, yes!
> ...


Absolutely, things happen to men!

And saying that the experience is not specific to men is not untrue, by any means, but it's not completely accurate, either. Mostly because of societal attitudes that have become norms. Jokes that include abuse of women that men (and sometimes women, too) laugh at.

Ralph Cramden threatening to hit Alice... "One-ah these days..."

When Justin Timberlake ripped Janet Jackson's clothing and exposed her breast, the whole country went up in arms about the kids might see a nip, which the artists claim was a wardrobe malfunction and not intended, but had absolutely no problem with the inherent violence of the act being performed. And, yes, there are times when consensual sex gets a bit... rambunctious. We all know that, and that's great. The context of the show, however, was he was getting frustrated at her not doing what he wanted when he wanted.

Assault. But that was OK. Just so long as we don't see a nip, which is a body part we ALL have, and on a woman it actually serves a purpose other than just that of an erogenous zone.

Does violence happen against men? Of course. Does sexual harassment happen against men? Absolutely. It's more likely to happen against women, though, and that harassment is more likely to include some level of intimidation, threat, and potential or actual escalation to violence.

When female pax puts a hand on your knee and tells you what she'd like to do to you in bed, do you actually consider that she might hit you in the head and actually do it?

Of course not. I'm sure it's happened, here and there in history, but it's kind of an evil unicorn (as we use the term on this forum). It exists, but rare even in comparison with regular unicorns.

Women worry. It happens enough to be much more common than a unicorn. More like horses in Manhattan. It's a city, and there are a whole lot of cars, but you will see a horse or two every few blocks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Travis Bickle Uber said:


> Just a friendly reminder that just because a female PAX is in your car doesn't mean she wants you to hit on her. Don't be a creep.
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/women...lyft-drivers-want-answersnot-a-dollar5-credit


Who did the ARTWORK ?

???
Who did the Art Work ???

Looks familure.


Spresko said:


> As a guy, even when I'm single I kept it professional all the way.
> I remember cases where girls seemed interested, especially one that was asking me a lot of personal questions.
> Even about dating and dating apps.
> Probably the only girl I'm sorry I didn't go for. But what's meant to be is meant to be.


If a woman wants you

She will find you.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Um, k. I've never hit on a female pax but they're always interested in me after a few drinks. I'm a married man it's annoying.
> 
> How about that? Double standards ?


Welcome to being a woman :laugh: Unwanted advances are not a double standard just not as common for guys! I usually make a game out of it. If a young lady starts leaning that way I start with the wife talk and if that doesn't get her off the scent then I bring up guys who take rejection badly and their worst experiences. That way if they make the play and I say no then they will be forced to think about it upstairs while I am gone if they react badly (I've had slammed doors and silly comments like "well you should just do that then" :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: I'm fun to talk to so i get the confusion at first but once I say wife and kids if they don't backoff they are fair game for my social experiments and general torture -o:


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

The main problem, in the context of Uber and Lyft anyway, is that you are putting certain men who probably never even _talk_ to attractive women in an enclosed space with them. With the rates these TNCs pay, it should be no surprise that there is a sizeable chunk of unprofessionals driving people around that have no business doing so. Some drivers may be from another country with different customs while others simply do not give a flip. I'm not trying to marginalize the problem, but with the current model, I don't know how you stop it.

From the other aspect, it is natural for some riders to hit on a driver. For all this crap about Tinder and online dating and all that junk, there is simply no substitute for having an intimate conversation with another human being. People can post a few of their best pictures and write whatever they want; most are less skilled liars in person.

I've had quite a few hugs, offers, people asking me out after great conversations. I will give my number to those with whom the feeling is mutual but never get excited. It is less than 50% callback in my experience even with ones where we had great chemistry. People have their own reasons but I suppose the most popular one is girls wake up and ask, " Should I really call back an _Uber driver_ no matter how interesting?" People want a quick nsa fling with the help not a relationship. I'm used to it though... that's exactly how Uber treats me!


----------



## Lunger (Sep 13, 2017)

Travis Bickle Uber said:


> Just a friendly reminder that just because a female PAX is in your car doesn't mean she wants you to hit on her. Don't be a creep.


If she sits in the fromt seat she wants to flirt.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Lunger said:


> If she sits in the fromt seat she wants to flirt.


or....She might just be prone car sickness, and wanted the front seat to minimize risk of nausea.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

If you're not doing this for the babes, why are you even doing it? :x3:


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> If you're not doing this for the babes, why are you even doing it? :x3:


???


----------



## UberingRobertMueller (Mar 23, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Actually, you are incredibly hot. You're making me seriously consider a major lifestyle choice change. ?


I love a great Uber People love story.



Coachman said:


> I've given 3,600 rides and never been hit on by either a male or a female pax. :frown:


I am the king of being hit on....by dudes.


----------



## JPilla (Nov 20, 2017)

Pfft. ANYWHERE is a good place to meet a girl. Don't try to pick up on every girl that gets into your car, but if things click, wtf? That goes for both men and women. My boy is married to his uber driver. Just sayin.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I am taking today off the road and reflecting on this topic and driving in general. 

I find myself playing the role of a therapist at least twice a week and I really appreciate that. I have pax climb in and immediately begin to unload, sometimes extremely personal stuff. This is in no way new to me since I started driving, it's always been the case - something I give out makes people open up. 

How that relates to this thread. 

I was in therapy for a couple of years, didn't really help but I learned a lot about interacting with people by gauging how my therapist (female) reacted to certain subject matter and anything personal between the two of us. She politely shifted the topic when she was clearly uncomfortable and it was a seamless transition. I didn't feel upset and actually appreciated the exit from heading down the wrong path. 

"Deescalate" is the key word. Uncomfortable? Shift the subject, even if it's just about how bad the pollen is lately or an event coming up in town. Understand that the driver or pax might have let something slip that they may regret saying and give them an out. 

Drivers, act like a therapist. What is said remains in the car, don't judge, and remain professional. 

If you and the pax are single and there's a spark, go with it but remember that it's really a client / customer relationship and be prepared for the possibility of things going south. If driving is your primary source of income, worth keeping in mind that pax rein supreme over drivers. And if the pax is tipsy and you engage in what seems to be consensual sex, yikes - that's going beyond taboo for drivers and entering the realm of a potential legal shit show.


----------



## GigEconoMom (Nov 19, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> What about the female pax who want to hit on uber drivers?


Just as bad as male pax that want to hit on female uber drivers... This is a place of work in our own personal vehicles not a dating site.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Why would any guy want to hook up with any girl who would hook up with any Uber driver?
If you’re that desperate, just get a prostitute already.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

GigEconoMom said:


> Just as bad as male pax that want to hit on female uber drivers... This is a place of work in our own personal vehicles not a dating site.


Yeah I agree but nobody talk about it. The Feminazis always have a louder voice


----------



## Spresko (Jul 31, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Why would any guy want to hook up with any girl who would hook up with any Uber driver?
> If you're that desperate, just get a prostitute already.


Hookers cost money. 
Why would a girl hook up with an Uber driver?If you think about it it really sounds like a thing, a sort of taboo/new thing.
People like new things and the ones that explore their sexual desires and needs are looking for new things all the time.
It might come across as a fetish. Since some ladies are seeing Uber like a fast dating thing (whether they see a cute/handsome guy of course)
Then the "I had sex with my Uber driver last night" might become a thing. I've talked to some of the late night drivers and even the 
not so attractive ones got hit on by drunk girls. So a handsome fit guy has pretty good chances to get laid but the risk is high.
Personally, I would really think things through. You gotta be smart especially in this city full of bat shit crazy people.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

can you also tell the gay dudes that insist on sitting up front when driver is handsome


----------



## Spresko (Jul 31, 2018)

EphLux said:


> can you also tell the gay dudes that insist on sitting up front when driver is handsome


I would leave my jacket on the front seat. I really don't like people in the front anyway. Blocks my line of sight when looking right.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Who did the ARTWORK ?
> 
> ???
> Who did the Art Work ???
> ...


I literally spat my iced coffee :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:



ZenUber said:


> Why would any guy want to hook up with any girl who would hook up with any Uber driver?
> If you're that desperate, just get a prostitute already.


Bro that's harsh man


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Phoenix123 said:


> I get hit on more often than not, I have had a couple of head rubs, shoulders touches, arm strokes, compliments, you name it.
> 
> As well as the invitation to do unspeakable things.
> 
> ...


Women hit on men as a way to reaffirm their attractiveness. Maybe they are on the rocks with their boyfriend, or maybe just stressed at work. They flirt with a guy and its a hit of dopamine.

Just because women flirt and make advances doesn't mean they are really into you. If you really matter to someone, the won't try to pick you up in brazen fashion. If a girl really likes you, she will act in a way to get you to ask her out. Women know that being forward with alpha males is a turn off. Why would an alpha male want a women who is easy? Its a signal that she has low self worth.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> I literally spat my iced coffee :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> 
> Bro that's harsh man


" Spitting " isnt " Lady Like".


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Just because women flirt and make advances doesn't mean they are really into you. If you really matter to someone, the won't try to pick you up in brazen fashion. If a girl really likes you, she h.ill act in a way to get you to ask her out. Women know that being forward with alpha males is a turn off. Why would an alpha male want a women who is easy? Its a signal that she has low self worth.


Thank goodness I don't come to this site for relationship advice. This sounds like bad 'pick-up artist' copy from the 1980s. Sheesh.


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Women hit on men as a way to reaffirm their attractiveness. Maybe they are on the rocks with their boyfriend, or maybe just stressed at work. They flirt with a guy and its a hit of dopamine.
> 
> Just because women flirt and make advances doesn't mean they are really into you. If you really matter to someone, the won't try to pick you up in brazen fashion. If a girl really likes you, she will act in a way to get you to ask her out. Women know that being forward with alpha males is a turn off. Why would an alpha male want a women who is easy? Its a signal that she has low self worth.


21,000+ trips here in SF. Ladies here will definitely brazenly throw themselves at you if you're attractive. I have had many ladies throw themselves at me over the years. Flirting goes both ways in this job.

I check out female pax sometimes as theyre walking towards my car with a quick glance and I've noticed some women do the same then sit in the front and talk. Women are naturally more shallow (appearance and beauty) so if you're well groomed, decent looking, and fit. Women will hit on you from time to time. Even married ones lol.

I hate it though when couples get in my car and the guy gets defensive over his girl. I'm a millenial, okay looking, with an athletic/muscular build. Man I can't tell you how many times I've gotten to the female pax's destination where she opens the door and takes another quick glance inside the cabin at me before closing it. They get super mortified when I turn my head back to double check the backseats but at the same time notice them checking me out.

Also another thing, women take rejection far far more seriously than men. Ladies will sit in the front and sometimes I'm just too tired and care too little to keep up the convo. I could just sense their let down after the ride.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Women hit on men as a way to reaffirm their attractiveness. Maybe they are on the rocks with their boyfriend, or maybe just stressed at work. They flirt with a guy and its a hit of dopamine.
> 
> Just because women flirt and make advances doesn't mean they are really into you. If you really matter to someone, the won't try to pick you up in brazen fashion. If a girl really likes you, she will act in a way to get you to ask her out. Women know that being forward with alpha males is a turn off. Why would an alpha male want a women who is easy? Its a signal that she has low self worth.


You have to be older and out of touch with the younger generation, when a girl wants theirs, the will go after it (some of them) you can't bunch everyone into one category #someofthem and not all males are alpha males...


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

OOh, Ooh, I had a fine looking young woman hitting on me tonight!!

Then she said she really liked my hair cut! Yes, I still have hair, but it is receding, etc. I KNOW then and there she was already a bit tipsy.
Wow was this chic was fine!!

It was a group of 4 fine young woman and one guy. I told the guy he was a genius. He asked why? I said b/c he's w/ 4 woman! LOL


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

I decline most riders with female names, especially in the evening/night.

Why bother driving women around and playing Russian roulette with #metoo and false allegations being rampant?


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

The Texan said:


> OOh, Ooh, I had a fine looking young woman hitting on me tonight!!
> 
> Then she said she really liked my hair cut! Yes, I still have hair, but it is receding, etc. I KNOW then and there she was already a bit tipsy.
> Wow was this chic was fine!!
> ...


XL I hope...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Do not ever forget this. 
.





Travis B L4, friend of Raz ?


----------



## 64opel (Sep 4, 2017)

If a female passenger thst I picked from the airport asked me where I from, and we talked about sports and near the end of the trip she mentions that she loves any sport that involves balls and sticks...I got it, she's trying to have a conversation


----------



## aspacepig (Jul 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Um, k. I've never hit on a female pax but they're always interested in me after a few drinks. I'm a married man it's annoying.
> 
> How about that? Double standards ?


I never drive at night and rarely after sports events so I've had maybe three inebriated women in my car in over 5000 rides. Two of them hit on me, one mentioned how good I looked in my t-shirt, while stroking my arm from the back seat (with her equally tipsy orbiting simp next to me) and the other asked if I wanted to join her and her friends at the bar I was dropping them off at. Apparently she had a thing for Liev Schreiber, for whom I'm a dead ringer. She was pretty cute and her touch on my upper arm as she exited was like an instant recharge after 8 hours of driving.

Of all the sober women I've driven, I've had hundreds of delightful platonic conversations but have only had one who tried it on, a very skanky dental hygienist, who was dealing with some drama as I drove her to the bank and back on her very lunch hour and who I could hear lie to her boss about where she was, asked me where I 'partied'.

I declined all three invitations. And I've never once even remotely tried to instigate anything romantic or sexual with a pax.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

It is OK to HIT on her, if you get the invitation.
You have to differentiate between a friendly passenger and more than a friendly passenger .


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

nurburgringsf said:


> 21,000+ trips here in SF. Ladies here will definitely brazenly throw themselves at you if you're attractive. I have had many ladies throw themselves at me over the years. Flirting goes both ways in this job.


I remember this from my earlier years, but there wasn't any uber. And tbh, I always had my sights set higher, the women who throw themselves at you aren't quality. To me, it was usually a turn off when women made the advances. It always sorta reeked of desperation and low self esteem.

*The point is that there are tons of men that women would rather have than an uber driver.* Being an uber driver is one of the lowest status jobs. There are good looking guys in high paying professions too.

When a woman flirts with an uber driver, its just to give/get some lift. Or to make their bf/husband jealous. It happens but it doesn't mean anything. If a woman flirts with and jumps in the sack with an uber driver, she is easy, has really poor judgement. If she is just flirting, its just to reaffirm her attractiveness.

Remember that a decent looking woman in her twenties can have a different guy every night of the week if she wants. Maybe you can be one of the lucky guys to help her reach her quota.


----------



## Direwolfismyspiritanimal (Oct 2, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Is she still interviewing?


Always! 96% turnover rate, I get a referral bonus and I give badges for certain performances.:smiles:


loophole said:


> I've had women invite me to have drinks at their destination. Off app = my life.


Yep, I have met plenty of cool people ubering just like my other jobs. Off app is the same as other jobs where I have made friends, and other sorts of relationships, that continue after work.


Uber Crack said:


> I disagree. My son told me it was creepy when I hit on the cashier at the taco bell drive through ...


You pay that cashier for food that destroys your ass, they owe you a bit of attention.:wink:


Kurt Halfyard said:


> I have had a few women hit on me while driving. I politely de-escalate where I can. If that does not work, I say firmly, "If the genders were reversed in this situation, how would this look?" That usually shuts it down (and gets me 1*).
> 
> I had to report one woman to LYFT for refusing to stop. I didn't boot her out of the car, nor did I ever feel in danger, but she was so far over the line (and the crazy part, her mother was on the ride with her...)
> 
> ...


Exactly. I get hit on and asked out often, the majority of the time I can head them off at the pass to prevent them from actually asking me out but not always. Most men are not creepy about it but the occasional creeper won't take a no gracefully. It's hard to offend me about sexual stuff or really anything at all so it's normally fairly easy for me to deescalate the situation.

The most recent creeper I had would not get out of my car at his dropoff because I wouldn't agree to going upstairs with him. I finally deescalated the situation by giving him my phone number that he had to confirm was actually mine by texting me immediately and me showing him my phone that it came through.

He texted me the next day about a date but at least he wasn't in my car any longer and I was safe.


mbd said:


> Recently I just talk about CBD, THC, Sativa and Indica. Female pax love it? I read science behind it, do little extra reading whenever spare time opens up..... so far 100% of the pax love it ... talk little chemistry ?
> 
> Even dumb hots are interested in it .
> Never ever ask any personal questions.


4/20 is tomorrow...










Phoenix123 said:


> I get hit on more often than not, I have had a couple of head rubs, shoulders touches, arm strokes, compliments, you name it.
> 
> As well as the invitation to do unspeakable things.
> 
> ...


The touching can get excessive sometimes but I don't have much of a bubble so I just laugh it off and get a good story out of it.

I picked up this crazy drunk couple about 3 weeks ago. The chick was literally sobbing at first, then tried opening up her door on the freeway. Her husband had to pin her to get her to stop. She finally passed out.

Then her husband started petting my hair, rubbing and squeezing my right shoulder and arm as he spewed drunken logic at me. He just kept rubbing me, it was getting weird, especially with his passed out wife next to him.

When I was lifting luggage earlier I had had a sharp pain in my neck so I jokingly told him to rub my neck and he did it! Lol. I got a neck rub for the last 5 minutes of that ride. Thanks, dude.


Benjamin M said:


> I find myself playing the role of a therapist at least twice a week and I really appreciate that. I have pax climb in and immediately begin to unload, sometimes extremely personal stuff. This is in no way new to me since I started driving, it's always been the case - something I give out makes people open up.


Yes, people unload on me constantly, it's not unique to rideshare for me either. I'm non-judgmental, friendly and open and that just triggers the emotional floodgates. I don't mind but it can get draining sometimes. I have literally had driving shifts bookended by crying women.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Direwolfismyspiritanimal said:


> You pay that cashier for food that destroys your ass, they owe you a bit of attention.:wink:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Direwolfismyspiritanimal said:


> Always! 96% turnover rate, I get a referral bonus and I give badges for certain performances.:smiles:


Whats the queue looking like?


----------



## Direwolfismyspiritanimal (Oct 2, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Whats the queue looking like?


You got rematch in your city? You get to hop to the front of the line if you do. Late Night Hero is my favorite badge to give out but it takes some work to earn it.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

Direwolfismyspiritanimal said:


> Always! 96% turnover rate, I get a referral bonus and I give badges for certain performances.:smiles:
> 
> Yep, I have met plenty of cool people ubering just like my other jobs. Off app is the same as other jobs where I have made friends, and other sorts of relationships, that continue after work.
> 
> ...


Man that man was pretty out there, please report that passenger, they should not get away with it, I know it did not bug you but the next girl.. Yikes


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I have had a few women hit on me while driving. I politely de-escalate where I can. If that does not work, I say firmly, "If the genders were reversed in this situation, how would this look?" That usually shuts it down (and gets me 1*).
> 
> I had to report one woman to LYFT for refusing to stop. I didn't boot her out of the car, nor did I ever feel in danger, but she was so far over the line (and the crazy part, her mother was on the ride with her...)
> 
> ...


Forgive me BUT I cain't hep thinking this reply is outa the Uber HR manual... just observin'


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

hrswartz said:


> Forgive me BUT I cain't hep thinking this reply is outa the Uber HR manual... just observin'


Haha. I don't even drive for Uber. I deleted Uber years ago. I'm LYFT only (not that they are much better these days in the corporate scum dept.)

Feel free to browse my 4000+ posts on the site...


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Haha. I don't even drive for Uber. I deleted Uber years ago. I'm LYFT only (not that they are much better these days in the corporate scum dept.)
> 
> Feel free to browse my 4000+ posts on the site...


OK then... outa the Lyft HR manual... just sayin'


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Sure. I’ve been writing the Lyft manual in the Toronto Subforum for almost 2 years now.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Dang! How did I miss this thread until today??

Since I mostly drive days, I don't get hit on. (600+ rides thus far) So I've never had to use my well thought out response:

"Let's trade phone numbers, and if it still seems like a good idea to both of us tomorrow, we can get together then."

C


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Dang! How did I miss this thread until today??
> 
> Since I mostly drive days, I don't get hit on. (600+ rides thus far) So I've never had to use my well thought out response:
> 
> ...


609 771 8989... Christine and your's... you can PM me dear...


----------



## Direwolfismyspiritanimal (Oct 2, 2016)

Phoenix123 said:


> Man that man was pretty out there, please report that passenger, they should not get away with it, I know it did not bug you but the next girl.. Yikes


I stayed very calm during the interaction because I have learned how to de-escalate and staying calm is key to that but after he got out finally and I drove away I let my feelings come to the surface. I didn't actually feel in danger because the apartment I was dropping him off was right by a movie theater entrance and there were plenty of people near by. But I felt a slight delayed panic and messaged driver friends and they helped calm me down. I reported him to Lyft that he made me feel unsafe.

Ironically, my next ride after that one I gave out my phone number for real to a couple that wanted me to join their Parks and Rec trivia team.


Christinebitg said:


> Dang! How did I miss this thread until today??
> 
> Since I mostly drive days, I don't get hit on. (600+ rides thus far) So I've never had to use my well thought out response:
> 
> ...


It will happen to you. Another female driver explained to me as at least at night there is less of you visible to look at, because it's dark, while during the day the staring can be more excessive. That's true. Driving during the day, I still get asked out often but since the pax are not normally drunk yet the interactions are more positive.


----------



## Direwolfismyspiritanimal (Oct 2, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


I literally just saw this and it's perfect.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> people are so pathetically desperate these days. what the hell is going on? It's like there's something in the water.


----------
Each person has their own reason for being " needy" AND no one will ever admit that they are.



Lunger said:


> If she sits in the front seat she wants to flirt.


?????????????????? Nonsense !!!!!!!!!!
Some people get car sick in the back seat.



mikes424 said:


> Personally I see no problem asking an attractive pax if she, or he, wants to get together for drinks or a meal as long as you do politely and, if told no, drop it. I see no difference between that and asking a waitress or sales person the same question.


----------------------
Here is the grim reality -- the womans first thought is this -- "you hit on every woman that strikes your fancy and can NEVER be trusted to maintain a quality relationship, so why would I date you. This guy is nothing but heartbreak for me. No Thanks. " Meaning that you will eventually betray her trust and destroy the relationship with her. Cheating on a spouse is the highest form of betrayal. Things are rarely the same again. 
You are hired to provide a driving service. The Uber/Lyft market is not your personal hunting ground.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Travis Bickle Uber said:


> Just a friendly reminder that just because a female PAX is in your car doesn't mean she wants you to hit on her. Don't be a creep.
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/women...lyft-drivers-want-answersnot-a-dollar5-credit


You realize how insulting this is?

To every normal person this is obvious
Creeps will creep


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

People really need to stop giving too much attention to their animal instincts and reason in exchange. We give service to people to go from A to B. You don’t give service to look for sentimental partners especially when you don’t have a clue if they are married or have a partner. And one-time sexual encounters (especially with drunks who can’t reason or give full consent) are absurd and can make your life a living hell. Are we reasonable humans or just mere apes?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

@Uber Crack did you notice this thread's banner image on the homepage was stolen from your family album??!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

*Not a dating service? 
A couple is getting married at an airport's baggage claim, where they met*
BY SOPHIE LEWIS
APRIL 20, 2019 / 10:28 AM / CBS NEWS
You may not think of an airport as the most romantic location. But for one couple, it's where it all began.

Michelle Belleau and Ron Peterson will tie the knot Saturday at Cleveland Hopkins International Airport's baggage claim, where they met.
"Cocktail Attire, but seriously, we don't care," the couple wrote on their wedding website. "Come as you are."
It's apparently a first for the airport, which said 120 guests have RSVPed.
"To our knowledge, we have never had a wedding at the airport," a spokesperson for Cleveland Hopkins International Airport told CBS News on Saturday.







MICHELLE BELLEAU AND RON PETERSON/THEKNOT.COM
According to Cleveland.com, the couple met 12 years ago when Belleau's boss asked her to pick up a client from Los Angeles at the airport. That client turned out to be Peterson, and they've been together ever since.
"He said he really wanted to get married at the place we first met," Belleau told Cleveland.com earlier this month. "I couldn't think of anything more perfect."
Belleau and Peterson now live full-time in Los Angeles. But they maintained a long distance relationship for years, and the airport became a bittersweet landmark.
"It was both the happiest place and the saddest place," Belleau said, as the couple were either saying goodbye or reuniting in that spot.
The wedding ceremony will be held at baggage claim No. 6.

*PEOPLE ARE SO SAD & DESPERATE LOL*


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> 609 771 8989... Christine and your's... you can PM me dear...


If you're really in New Jersey, you're geographically unsuitable for me. (Oh well)

Feel free to e-mail me. Use my name here, at Google's mail system. That offer's good for anyone reading this, BTW.

Christine


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> If you're really in New Jersey, you're geographically unsuitable for me. (Oh well)
> 
> Feel free to e-mail me. Use my name here, at Google's mail system. That offer's good for anyone reading this, BTW.
> 
> Christine


a white pages number search shows from ewing new jersey, be careful & stay vigilant.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> a white pages number search shows from ewing new jersey, be careful & stay vigilant.


You HONESTLY think I'd use a number registered to ME? :whistling::laugh: or from where I actually live? :inlove:


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> You HONESTLY think I'd use a number registered to ME? :whistling::laugh: or from where I actually live? :inlove:


yup


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> yup


Check's in the mail...  You can keep your plan if you like your plan.... period.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> Check's in the mail...


u dont have my addy or number, so no. As for yours, its been sent out to all the clever spammers on the intrawebs


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> u dont have my addy or number, so no. As for yours, its been sent out to all the clever spammers on the intrawebs


WAA... I'll be glad to translate if you message me...


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> WAA... I'll be glad to translate if you message me...


como en es eso nan hablan ningun idioma


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Direwolfismyspiritanimal said:


> I literally just saw this and it's perfect.
> View attachment 313522


I'd love to see the illustrations for this rag... :notworthy:



Mr. Sensitive said:


> como en es eso nan hablan ningun idioma


according to Google translation: "as in is that nan speak no language"... makes as much sense as your other posts...


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> I'd love to see the illustrations for this rag... :notworthy:
> 
> 
> according to Google translation: "as in is that nan speak no language"... makes as much sense as your other posts...


I dont speak your language, so yeah, ur close. U wanna try an IQ test?


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> I dont speak your language, so yeah, ur close. U wanna try an IQ test?


_*A wise man says '' I have much to learn "*_ ... and I acknowledge that I have a lot to learn
_*A fool says '' I know everything "*_ ... it appears to me, at least, you know everything... just observin'


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Whatever, this crap ain't nothing new. Girls flirt, guys flirt with girls at lots of jobs. Now some lame actress neads her name in the paper . So, she uses her tremendous ability to compose a message with in a limited amount of letters and now the maddning crowd starts beating the war drums. Shut up and drive. And yes, Benjamin is right there are pax that are more then just being nice. How you handle that is up to you.


----------



## Sleepless Driver (Apr 22, 2019)

I've been hit on by plenty of passengers, and have been invited into an **** or 2 that I politely declined. Everybody's human so if you make a decent connection it doesn't hurt to take a shot, just gotta keep it professional and not be a creep.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

here's what really gets me fired up. First off this is not an Uber or Lyft problem. It's not unique to the ride share business. This is an issue in society that has been going on long time. Driving for Uber doesn't turn you unto a person dis cribbed in the article (providing it is as she says talk on that later) no those people are already like that and work in every kind of job there is cops, judges, teachers, bell boys, plumbers...ect..
Second with the events she described her first call should have been to the police in both the first and second examples in the articile( if it can really be called a news ariticle no facts verified no opposing statements no follow up just buzz words) appearently both of the pax were only concerned with themselves and not about the next person. 
Thirdly just because you tell uber this is what happened don't make it gospel. I had a pax tell uber they thought I was drinking and without even a statement from me I was blocked from the platform until the investigation was concluded. Obviously I was cleared but lost a whole day of driving on the 4th July weekend. And again if I thought my driver was drinking or that their actions lead me to believe they were going to commit a crime I would call the cops.
I'm not saying that this didn't happen and I know that it does happen. Just place the blame where it belongs.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Wherever two people meet, there can be sexual tension and issues. I met my first ex on the job at a chemical company. We started living together two years after I got transferred to that location.


----------



## Lyft-O-Maniac (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm a dude and get hit on by other guy riders all the time.. I'm in DC and apparently the thing here is they give you their business card and ask if you're interested in having a coffee, give them a call.. Had one guy get in and after a few minutes ask me my age then was shocked that I "looked 15 yrs younger.. " He then flat out ask me to come inside and "relax for a bit because I must be tired from driving." This after he spent the whole ride complaining about his girlfriend who just left him at a bar they were both at. She took his car keys, hence he needed an Uber.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I remember one time I complimented a male pax appearance as he left my car. He never gave me a sign that he was interested in me in that way so I'm pretty sure I made him uncomfortable. I learned not to do that ever again. Now if they show they are into me first and they are my type, then maybe I'll flirt but forget initiating flirting.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Lyft-O-Maniac said:


> I'm a dude and get hit on by other guy riders all the time.. I'm in DC and apparently the thing here is they give you their business card and ask if you're interested in having a coffee, give them a call.. Had one guy get in and after a few minutes ask me my age then was shocked that I "looked 15 yrs younger.. " He then flat out ask me to come inside and "relax for a bit because I must be tired from driving." This after he spent the whole ride complaining about his girlfriend who just left him at a bar they were both at. She took his car keys, hence he needed an Uber.


Oh, thats insidious!

Says he has girlfried, so when he asks you up to his place, you dont think its a gay come on. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Travis Bickle Uber said:


> Just a friendly reminder that just because a female PAX is in your car doesn't mean she wants you to hit on her. Don't be a creep.
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/women...lyft-drivers-want-answersnot-a-dollar5-credit


I knew a cab driver back in the day, James Brown(not his real name, his pet name because he was a black guy with highly processed hair) was a brother driver in Pittsburgh. He played Barry White music on his tape player and burned incense in his cab to get the passengers "in the mood".

This was in the 90's. James has since passed on, but he's got to be rolling over in his grave and glad he never saw Uber.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Spresko said:


> Like we said earlier, even if they sleep with you it doesn't mean they are interested.


This is so true. Personally I find this the hardest part of the whole gig.

Going to bed with some lucky Babe each night just wanting that little extra, hoping that maybe, just maybe, this time it will be different and I won't wake up feeling like some cheap ho trading my bod for another above and beyond badge. But they rarely call.

.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Who did the ARTWORK ?
> ???
> Who did the Art Work ???
> 
> Looks familure.





KD_LA said:


> @Uber Crack did you notice this thread's banner image on the homepage was stolen from your family album??!! :biggrin:


I'm pretty sure that was a shot taken in MacArthur Park

_I recall the yellow cotton dress
Foaming like a wave
On the ground around your knees _

.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Travis Bickle Uber said:


> Just a friendly reminder that just because a female PAX is in your car doesn't mean she wants you to hit on her. Don't be a creep.
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/women...lyft-drivers-want-answersnot-a-dollar5-credit


I have found that most women, and indeed most men, just want a ride and want to be left alone.

So, the procedure is:

1. When they get in the car smile and say hi.
2. Make a very brief comment about the weather or whatever and if their answer is short, it's time to shut up and drive.

I get my biggest tips this way. It's especially gratifying if the tipper is an attractive woman.

Chris


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It’s really easy when you remember one simple thing.

Would you want a creepy cab driver hitting on your sister/daughter when she is just trying to get a safe ride home? And might be impaired?

Your just a creepy cab driver... and every women you take is someone’s daughter and or sister.

When you take this pessimistic view on reality and that depressing slant on yourself and your profession it’s really easy to not hit on a girl even if she is perfect and not out of your league.

Also some of these drunks....

It’s not even sport. It’s like fishing in a barrel with hand grenades....

Sure you might actually catch a fish. I imagine It’s quite easy to. But when that grenade goes off your life is over.

Not even once!


----------



## Spresko (Jul 31, 2018)

There are plenty of fish in the clubs. Don't risk some crazies killing your business.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

MoneyMitch said:


> I once picked up a PAX three years ago that was thinking of starting a dating service where you would turn on the app, select your date, and go from there.


So, late to the game Tinder....

Because the article that I read that interviewed the guy that started Uber got the idea based off of Tinder...and that has been around how long?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I am not sure this forum allow this kind of solicitation. So if it is not allowed, please delete this.
Someone is looking for some Uber Dude at bay area. I hope things work fine. :thumbup:

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/mis/d/san-jose-carmen-uber-driver/6880897542.html
Found this as so creepy.....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Wonder what they were doing.... 
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/mis/d/san-leandro-uber-ride/6858605587.html


----------



## Dave121980 (Apr 9, 2019)

Idk I just try to be nice to everyone definitely have had more than one girl throw themselves at me one just leaned over and started kissing me the other day I don’t pursue anything but I’m not complaining eitherhelps if you have a nice car and aren’t a creep if a girls onterested at 2 am she’ll make every move if she doesn’t she’s not and your being a creep pretty sure chicks usually go for the guys that don’t hit on them. Treat all your pac w respect and if a woman wants you you’ll need to stop her yourself if she doesn’t physically move on you your just gonna look creepy anyways


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I knew a cab driver back in the day, James Brown(not his real name, his pet name because he was a black guy with highly processed hair) was a brother driver in Pittsburgh. He played Barry White music on his tape player and burned incense in his cab to get the passengers "in the mood".
> 
> This was in the 90's. James has since passed on, but he's got to be rolling over in his grave and glad he never saw Uber.


I use Frankincense oil, and play the 70's station on SiriusXM.


----------



## LadyLuv (Jun 13, 2018)

Yes. And any riders reading this please take note.
No I don't want to "shut off my app and come party"
No, offering to pay me what I would make the rest of the night isn't going to change my mind.
No means NO, it does not mean try harder.
I am not a mobile hooker. 
I am not your suprise last chance at getting laid after failing to pick up a chick at the bar.
DO NOT sit way forward and TOUCH ME. It isn't a friendly caress on the arm. It isn't a cute flirt. It's ****ing assault. It's scary and creepy. I will brake check you into the seatback and taze you.

If I remain polite and laugh it off even when you're coming on to me repeatedly no matter how many ways I say no and my body language clearly screams "I'M UNCOMFORTABLE", it is self preservation so you don't get violent when faced with harsh rejection. It DOES NOT MEAN I LIKE YOU.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

LadyLuv said:


> Yes. And any riders reading this please take note.
> No I don't want to "shut off my app and come party"
> No, offering to pay me what I would make the rest of the night isn't going to change my mind.
> No means NO, it does not mean try harder.
> ...


Cash up front, shake up a bottle of champaign pop the cork, spray them with it and walk out...


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

One pax was so bad I had to turn the app off after he got out to write a report about him. Man was relentless. "Can I be your friend? Why not? I'm not saying it needs to be more. You just seem like a nice woman so I'd like to get to know you. So what do you say? Friends?" Round and round. And like LadyLuv said, I kept declining politely because he seemed like he could get really aggressive if I was "too firm." You gotta pick your battles, specifically as a female driver. 

"I don't make friends with my passengers, sir. Uber is strictly business."

"Are you married? Any kids?" clearly blind to my ring or just too desperate and horny to care.

Saddest part of that experience is I had picked that Haitian guy up from CHURCH on a Sunday. Everyone was filing out, doing the farewell pleasantries, and I was expecting to have a totally peaceful ride. Disgusting hypocritical predator hiding behind the Bible.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> I use Frankincense oil, and play the 70's station on SiriusXM.


I wonder how it would play out with pax if you smudged your car with white sage & sweetgrass before a shift...

With some of the pax, it should probably be done immediately following the ride!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Some women are crazy. They felt no ashamed before they got what they wanted, and then they felt ashamed after, especially when their friends knew about it. So they tried to play victim card and they have put men's life in jeopardy selfishly.
https://money.cnn.com/2018/04/30/technology/uber-driver-sexual-assault/index.html


----------

